
Is Universal Basic Income Here? - stuff4ben
https://www.npr.org/2020/07/27/895674685/-600-a-week-poverty-remedy-or-job-slayer
======
stuff4ben
If I didn't have car payments, $2400/month would be enough to cover my
mortgage and leave plenty for food and even some entertainment. And adjusting
down to a cheaper part of the country, I could live quite comfortably there.
It'd be nice if this could supplement additional income though. Make the $2400
in addition to whatever you earn up to a certain amount (it'd have to be a
graduated scale).

